# Ahlgren Landscaping Pictures/Videos



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Figured I would just start a single thread for all of our stuff.

Just picked up a new to me Shulte 72" Skid steer blower yesterday. Should help out when the snow starts flying.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

cda817;1624961 said:


> Figured I would just start a single thread for all of our stuff.
> 
> Just picked up a new to me Shulte 72" Skid steer blower yesterday. Should help out when the snow starts flying.


Now you've done it....we won't get snow like that for a decade now. Nice blower though.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice skid and blower


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Road to our shop during and 2 days after Nemo










First Resi after snow stopped...going to be a long couple of days...










Why haven't you serviced our account yet?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

The snowplow snow grader at work.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahhh Nemo. What a PITA that storm was. Looks like you had a hell of a time with a V. It was fun with straight blades and half tons


----------



## prosnowpusherMI (Dec 18, 2012)

How did that blower hold up during Nemo?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

prosnowpusherMI;1625085 said:


> How did that blower hold up during Nemo?


He said he picked it up the other day.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya we just picked it up this week but I played with it around the yard going through plow piles. Slow going but it chews through them. It should really perform on fresh snow which is what I really bought it for. Our bigger walks and edging out lots and roadways will be easy.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cda817;1625001 said:


> Why haven't you serviced our account yet?


"We can't find your account at the moment" may be a suitable answer at that point in time.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the nemo pics. I got alot of respect for you guys that had to work through that mess!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

cda817;1625001 said:


> Road to our shop during and 2 days after Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The road to our shop was about the same.. We started pulling in to load up on salt post storm, only to find no one ever plowed the road... 4-6 foot bank out front, and drifts over 6 feet all up and down the road.. Had to bring in a loader just to get salt.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Glad I don't live in a condo...Buried after Nemo


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

merrimacmill;1625633 said:


> The road to our shop was about the same.. We started pulling in to load up on salt post storm, only to find no one ever plowed the road... 4-6 foot bank out front, and drifts over 6 feet all up and down the road.. Had to bring in a loader just to get salt.


I am glad all of our trucks were on the road because our loader is normally behind the trucks and we would have never got out we measured 36-42" on our lot and dug the whole way out.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cars dug out...thankfully we don't have to do that

















Ready to Haul out


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

How long were you guys out for? We were out for 11 hours. Of course that was our last storm plowing the largest account, so if we had a similar storm now we'd probably be out for around 5-7 hours.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

We did 94 hours from 2/8 through 2/12. All of our commercials were open by Monday morning at 7am and our final residential was done Tuesday at 6pm. We did another 60 hours that week stacking and hauling.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

It would have taken us much longer if we hadn't run in pairs. We had one truck in a driveway, the other of the pair was no more than 200 feet away.


We ran the Sierra 1500 and the Yukon together on one side of town, and the Sierra 2500 and the OBS Tahoe together on the other


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just arrived from Kentucky! 2013 F550 V10. Headed to the upfitter for a platform body, Blizzard 86110 LP and a 2.5cy Blizzard Spreader should be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck good luck with it put up some pics when its done


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you got your NEMO money with that purchase? 

Why the v10 over a diesel?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

You got it!

This truck replaced our 350 with the 6.0L and after the problems we had with that we decided that we did not really need the diesel and could not justify the cost as it is nearly a $10k option.

This truck only sees 6,000k miles a year and its all short runs so I never really need the power.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice F550, nothing like a " Nemo" to push fleet upgrades.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

cda817;1631739 said:


> Just arrived from Kentucky! 2013 F550 V10. Headed to the upfitter for a platform body, Blizzard 86110 LP and a 2.5cy Blizzard Spreader should be ready in 2 weeks.


Nice truck! Why are you putting all the snow stuff on heading into April though?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

With new trucks, its hard to wait for the snow equipment.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

ducaticorse;1631863 said:


> Nice truck! Why are you putting all the snow stuff on heading into April though?


Cause then you know for frickkin sure that you'll be ready.
Best way.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

BlackIrish;1631873 said:


> Cause then you know for frickkin sure that you'll be ready.
> Best way.


I guess so. It's not like it takes too long to wire a plow and sander though. How much power does that V10 have compared to the V8?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

April is a great time to buy snow equipment(thousands off of msrp and that included install) and we just rolled it in with the financing. Like blackirish said its all ready to go.

The V10(362hp and 457lb/ft torque) and new 6.2l(385hp and 400lb/ft) are almost the same but the 5.4l was alot less and had(300hp and 362lb/ft)


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

cda817;1631926 said:


> April is a great time to buy snow equipment(thousands off of msrp and that included install) and we just rolled it in with the financing. Like blackirish said its all ready to go.
> 
> The V10(362hp and 457lb/ft torque) and new 6.2l(385hp and 400lb/ft) are almost the same but the 5.4l was alot less and had(300hp and 362lb/ft)


Rolling it into financing, now that's what makes sense..

I have the 5.4, and it is a little underpowered. So the V10 specs havent been changed?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

As far as I know they are still the same but that is plenty of power for what I do with it. Like I said I can't justify 10k for the diesel especially now that gas is .60+ cheaper per gallon.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sharp looking truck! Good luck with everything. You will be happy with the V10!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have any idea what the V10 will get for mpg's?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

From what they say I can expect anywhere from 6-10mpg. Which is fine my 6.0 got 6 no matter what...loaded unloaded pedal to floor Or driving like a girl scout.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

cda817;1632535 said:


> From what they say I can expect anywhere from 6-10mpg. Which is fine my 6.0 got 6 no matter what...loaded unloaded pedal to floor Or driving like a girl scout.


 I was just going to ask you about mpg. I have the v10 in my 250. And was looking at a 450 the other day. Thought I would go with the v10 again. I get 9 mpg right now with my single cab. Keep us updated on the mpg. Are you going with a flatbed or dump body? It may have been said already.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Platform body finally came in and truck was delivered. Off to have the plow and sander installed in the next week or two.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats a perfect set-up since you can still remove the sides for plowing and not have a rot box by the end of winter. What does a stake body dump like that run?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dump Body, Double Acting Hoist, and Toolboxes set me back 9k


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

truck looks good with the new body


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Man that took forever lol. I would put a Fisher V on it but I'm a Fisher guy lol


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Chrome simulators on the wheels would look good


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Truck looks great. I would put a pair of the plastic wheel fenders on, it will save a lot of road wash everywhere.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Plow and spreader installed yesterday, ready for some snow!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

ull be able to move some snow with that i would say


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Our new Mahindra 6010 w/80" Snow Bucket*

Its been a while but this is the newest addition to the fleet. Heat, A/C, Air Ride Seat, Radio. Can't wait to put it through its paces.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good have a good winter


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Mahindra 6010 Blowing Back Piles*

First time we've really been able to work our new tractor. Worked better than I could have imagined. I just wish we had this for Nemo!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Newest Addition to the fleet, 2015 F350 w/6.2l Gas. Had one of our other pickups recked by a drunk and had to replace it.










First year with our own salt bin and first 25 tons of the season being delivered.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

*New Blizzard speeding for our tractor*

Has a 72" blower on the rear i'll try to get a better shot of the whole rig.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

cda817;1914275 said:


> Has a 72" blower on the rear i'll try to get a better shot of the whole rig.


you will love that blade on that tractor mounted so close...i did that years ago to my kubota with a boss v blade...its the nuts for tight spots and crowded stores during the day...visibility is the cats meow out of tractor...only bade thing is traveling long distance if needed...


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

tractor looks great. your going to love it


----------

